# US citizen to marry UK citizen in Vegas



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

My fiance' suggested that he would like to get married in Vegas at Christmas time while he is here in the states visiting me. Once married and after his visit here w/ me in the states (about 2 weeks) he will return to UK (and I would remain in the states). He then would return to the states to live w/ me permanently next summer, 2014. Would we still need to apply for a fiance' visa (K-1 visa, I think that's what it is called). The reasoning for him returning back to UK is for his job and obligations. 

As this is just an idea, I guess I am looking for any advice on this.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm moving this to US forum, but I believe the proper procedure is to apply for K-1 visa prior to his arriving in US, get married and then change his status to permanent resident. The facilities for getting married purely on tourist visa (i.e. ESTA/visa waiver) are meant for those who have no intention to live in US.
But let US experts guide you further.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can do it the way you're planning to - just be sure that when your fiancé arrives for the wedding that he has "proof" of his intention to return to the UK. Besides a round trip ticket, it would help if he had evidence of ongoing obligations back in the UK (job, housing, appointments, etc.). It may not come up, but if asked, he will need to prove his intent to leave the US when he says he will do.

You'll need to apply pretty much right after the wedding to sponsor his spouse visa application, as that process takes a good 6 months or more.

But it's still early in the US. In a few hours, someone should be along who has more information about the options and the actual visa process.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

AnnaM0719 said:


> My fiance' suggested that he would like to get married in Vegas at Christmas time while he is here in the states visiting me. Once married and after his visit here w/ me in the states (about 2 weeks) he will return to UK (and I would remain in the states). He then would return to the states to live w/ me permanently next summer, 2014. Would we still need to apply for a fiance' visa (K-1 visa, I think that's what it is called). The reasoning for him returning back to UK is for his job and obligations.
> 
> As this is just an idea, I guess I am looking for any advice on this.


you cannot use the K-1 if you are already married

your choices are 

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently$19400


Or get married he returns home you then file for a spousal visa 

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for you reply..


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for you reply...now all we have to do is decide which avenue to take.


----------

